# Cleaning galv pipe threads



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm replumbing a basement slop sink. I removed the old galvanized waste line and I'm going to replace it with PVC. The problem I have is that the threads in the wye are pretty gummed up. What is the best way to clean them so that they will accept the PVC male adapter. BTW, it's inch and a half pipe, if it matters.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Wire brush *?*


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I tried a wire brush and had marginal results. It's a 60+ year old house and the stuff in the pipe is pretty hard. I was thinking more along the lines of a solvent, if there is such a thing for this purpose.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Triangular file?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Is it rust or grease? If grease, perhaps dish soap and wire brush or maybe wd40 or even brake cleaner and brush. If rust, wire brush.


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

An old time plumber buddy of mine (RIP), once told me that anti-freeze (which contains ethyl glycol) will soften old hardened pipe dope. I have no idea if it will, i have never tried it. Since it's going in a drain pipe (and not a supply), i wouldn't be afraid to try it.


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I wound up using a wire brush and some CLR. Wasn't perfect, but good enough to get the fitting threaded in solidly.


----------

